# St. Luke's Hospital Huddersfield



## TAGribbin (Oct 4, 2012)

Been a while since I've posted on here. But I have more time to explore these days and a couple of keen explorers. 

History

St Luke’s started a shutdown process in 2007 and finally closed fully to the public on the 22nd of December 2010. Mainly providing Neuro rehabilitation care, associated Occupational therapy, post cardiac disease rehabilitation, a renal unit and seemingly unending out wards. 

Based in and around the buildings of a former workhouse, the site is stepped over quite steep level changes. A three storey cruciform of 200m long glazed corridors serve and link the 1960’s blocks to the surrounding Victorian conversions. 

My visit. 

Me and a few friends decided to check this place out after we've seen a few reviews, nice easy access exploration. Also gave me a chance to get some nice shots. But when I say this place has been stripped bare... I mean everything that could be screwed down was gone. EVERYTHING.




untitled (36 of 36) 





untitled (1 of 36) 

R.I.P babe. 




untitled (2 of 36) 

I actually came to visit one of my Dads mates through this entrance.. pretty weird but always interesting.




untitled (4 of 36) 

Cheeky bath before we get started.




untitled (5 of 36) 




untitled (6 of 36) 




untitled (7 of 36) 




untitled (8 of 36) 

Yeah so pretty trashed. 




untitled (11 of 36) 




untitled (12 of 36) 




untitled (13 of 36) 

Polite that mate.




untitled (14 of 36) 

Have a little faith.




untitled (15 of 36) 




untitled (19 of 36) 




untitled (22 of 36) 




untitled (24 of 36) 




untitled (26 of 36) 




untitled (28 of 36) 




untitled (30 of 36) 




untitled (33 of 36)


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 5, 2012)

looks an interesting splore, sum gothic undertones in them arches, luvly

cheers for sharin ur great pics


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 5, 2012)

Some nice shots there and I agree, it looks like a interesting explore!

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## zombie-ASYLUM-3 (Oct 5, 2012)

great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## samiileigh (Oct 5, 2012)

Lovely pictures, but it's sad to see a building in such a state after just two years! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## birdinanaviary (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice stuff I like the tone of the pictures


----------

